# Sony BRAVIA 46" LCD HDTV any good?



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Just out of curiosity would the Sony BRAVIA 46" LCD TV be a good choice? It has 1080p and 120Hz video capabilities and is refurbished.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Generally they are very good sets. What model?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its at a liquidation store here and their website does not say what model. I was just curious as the price for here in Canada seems fairly good. $1400


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

I'd keep an eye out for deals - I think you can match or beat that price on brand new models as opposed to refurbished.


----------



## andy123 (Jul 23, 2009)

For refurbished the deals seems on higher side. Look for alternate deals. Sony Bravia in general are very good. I have sony bravia 42" and its fantastic.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks guys, I will be holding off for a while.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

There's a Sony 46" Bravia deal listed on slickdeals.net right now for $899 with free shipping. Looks like you order through Dell and use a coupon code.


----------

